# Surgery Thurs--what meds should I be expecting?



## kitemom (Aug 19, 2010)

Good evening everyone, 
I am scheduled for tt this Thurs (outpatient). I've not had a whole lot of time to do my research on meds after surgery. It's my understanding that once they take out my thyroid I will automatically go hypo (I'm currently hyper). Who will be prescribing me the medication for hypo thyroidism, the surgeon? And what kind should I be expecting?Is armour an option as well as synthroid? If so, is one technically better than the other?
I'm so ready for surgery, I just hope I'm feeling better and it doesn't get postponed. Thanks for your help and support.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

If you are hyper Pre surgery don't be surprised if you don't get any meds for a while. It may take a little bit for your levels to fall into the normal range if you are very hyper at which point they would then start you on replacement.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Your endo usually prescribes you Synthroid. My surgeon told me that it could be a week to two weeks before I needed any Synthroid. I didn't start taking my Synthroid until a week post surgery. I was hyper for a month or more after surgery. Honestly, I still don't know if I have hit hypo as my next blood work isn't for another two weeks, but I don't feel hyper or hypo. I've had one change in my Synthroid since my surgery as I was still way too hyper, but since the change I feel pretty normal.

Good luck! You'll do great. Remember to ice your neck for the first few days.

Best Regards,
Patti


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

The physical act of the surgery itself sometimes elevates thyroid levels. As they take your gland out, your thyroid is being handled physically and the hormone stored in those cells has to go somewhere.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Good luck with the surgery! I hope all goes well for you, and that you feel lots better once you have it out. I saw lots of butterflies before, during, and after my surgery. I will be sending them your way this week so they can help you make the transition from sick thyroid body toward healing and re-generating.

I think I was eurothyroid when I had my surgery and the surgeon started me on synthroid the next day. I saw my endo a few weeks later when he did bloodwork and adjusted my dose.

They had me take Tums for calcium with OJ a few times in the hospital, and I was on pain meds for a few days after.


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

Kite I pray that everything goes well for you tommorow. Try to relax and let the docs do what the docs do. They know what they are doing and will give you all the info at the right time. I pray that God gives you a peace. We are in a similar boat. I also have a few nodules and some cysts as well. The biggest one two yrs ago was barely only 1cm and they just wanted me to watch and wait. I dont feel anything so if it is growing it must be growing slowly. If it's any consolation, most hyperthyroid people(even with nodules) turn out to be non-cancerous. I try to stay away from the doom and gloom people who want to keep bringing up the ''c'' word....unless it's for informative reasons. Think positive, and you will feel positive. Hugs to you.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your surgeon or endo can call in your replacement meds.

I started my replacement 3 days post op - I was nailed to the floor and my TSH was top range 5 days post op so I am glad I started when I did.

The advantage to Armour is it has T-4 and T-3 in it while Synthroid is a T-4 only med.

I take Unithroid and Cytomel (T-3). Generics are as good as Synthroid - key is you need to be sure you get the same "brand" every refill and you will not be able to go pharmacy hopping as each seems to carry a different generic. My pharmacy orders in my Unithroid and I am the only person taking it.

It's personal choice as far as what medication you take. Armour is less expensive than Synthroid/Cytomel. For some people the T-3 ratio for Armour is too high for their system.

A friend of mine just switched from Unithroid/Cytomel over to Armour and had a horrible transition and finally asked for compounded Armour and things are looking up for her.


----------



## kitemom (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh, I guess that all makes sense. I never even thought of having to wait for my levels to fall into range. I don't even have a follow up appointment made with my endo as of now. Maybe I should get on it since it's tough to get in to see him. I don't know if I'm extremely hyper or just a little...............my last tsh read .122. I just had labs this last week, but don't know what they read. Anyhoot, I will do the wait and see approach.

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## kitemom (Aug 19, 2010)

desrtbloom said:


> Your endo usually prescribes you Synthroid. My surgeon told me that it could be a week to two weeks before I needed any Synthroid. I didn't start taking my Synthroid until a week post surgery. I was hyper for a month or more after surgery. Honestly, I still don't know if I have hit hypo as my next blood work isn't for another two weeks, but I don't feel hyper or hypo. I've had one change in my Synthroid since my surgery as I was still way too hyper, but since the change I feel pretty normal.
> 
> Good luck! You'll do great. Remember to ice your neck for the first few days.
> 
> ...


Thank you! I'm glad you are feeling "normal", that beats the thyroid ickies anytime. I hope I have the same amount of success as you right off the get go.


----------



## kitemom (Aug 19, 2010)

lavender said:


> Good luck with the surgery! I hope all goes well for you, and that you feel lots better once you have it out. I saw lots of butterflies before, during, and after my surgery. I will be sending them your way this week so they can help you make the transition from sick thyroid body toward healing and re-generating.
> 
> I think I was eurothyroid when I had my surgery and the surgeon started me on synthroid the next day. I saw my endo a few weeks later when he did bloodwork and adjusted my dose.
> 
> They had me take Tums for calcium with OJ a few times in the hospital, and I was on pain meds for a few days after.


Awww, thank you very much! I am looking forward to a life of positive changes that's for sure. The surgery doesn't sound too bad. I've been through many and I look forward to putting this one behind me and feeling better. I hope you have found positive experiences for your mind, body, and soul after your surgery or at the least working towards it.


----------



## kitemom (Aug 19, 2010)

greatdanes said:


> Kite I pray that everything goes well for you tommorow. Try to relax and let the docs do what the docs do. They know what they are doing and will give you all the info at the right time. I pray that God gives you a peace. We are in a similar boat. I also have a few nodules and some cysts as well. The biggest one two yrs ago was barely only 1cm and they just wanted me to watch and wait. I dont feel anything so if it is growing it must be growing slowly. If it's any consolation, most hyperthyroid people(even with nodules) turn out to be non-cancerous. I try to stay away from the doom and gloom people who want to keep bringing up the ''c'' word....unless it's for informative reasons. Think positive, and you will feel positive. Hugs to you.


Thank you very much!!! I like your optimism. It's so easy to get yourself in a frenzy by reading the internet day after day. But my worries and stress have actually subsided quite a bit since getting the news of the huge mass and another surgery. My only worry at the moment is that I have a cold and I don't know if I will be cleared for surgery on Thurs.............I have waited long enough and don't really want to wait any longer. I'm very impatient! But I know I must do what is best health wise, so whatever is meant to be will be. I pray that your nodules are nothing but simple cysts and benign nodules. But I think you have the right attitude to get through whatever comes your way. Best of luck with everything!!! And thank you for your support.


----------



## kitemom (Aug 19, 2010)

Lovlkn said:


> Your surgeon or endo can call in your replacement meds.
> 
> I started my replacement 3 days post op - I was nailed to the floor and my TSH was top range 5 days post op so I am glad I started when I did.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help. It's quite apparent by reading this, I need to do some further research as I don't understand it all. I want to trust in my endo and surgeon to prescribe me the right meds, but I've read some stories, and I know I must be educated and be my own biggest advocate. I totally get the pharmacy hopping and and switching up generics. I won't be doing that. I guess like most folks, I will have to experiment with meds and doses until the right one is found. I just hope this normal range comes sooner rather than later. Can you tell me what my ultimate goal would be? I don't want to be hyper or hypo right? So what is it called when you are right where you need to be? When you say your TSH was at the top of the range, what do you mean.............were you extremely hyper or hypo and what were the numbers if you don't mind me asking. Thank you so much for taking the time to respond to me. I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

kitemom said:


> Thank you very much!!! I like your optimism. It's so easy to get yourself in a frenzy by reading the internet day after day. But my worries and stress have actually subsided quite a bit since getting the news of the huge mass and another surgery. My only worry at the moment is that I have a cold and I don't know if I will be cleared for surgery on Thurs.............I have waited long enough and don't really want to wait any longer. I'm very impatient! But I know I must do what is best health wise, so whatever is meant to be will be. I pray that your nodules are nothing but simple cysts and benign nodules. But I think you have the right attitude to get through whatever comes your way. Best of luck with everything!!! And thank you for your support.


I started feeling much worse about a week prior to surgery. Very uncomfortable gastrointestinal issues and low grade fever. Had to get cleared by my PCP. She said I was to have the surgery and that I would not get better until it was done. Which was a huge relief to me. I hope there aren't any delays for you either. Seems to be best to get it done and over with once you've made the decision instead of sitting around and worrying about it.


----------

